# another benzing express at ebay...



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i think this is a very good deal even if you choose the "Buy it Now Option".



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170588518417

















kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm




.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks I just bid on it


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If I was you I'd give Val a call and see if they used that clock in the EMC club. Since they flew out of our club house for the last few races of Old Bird season las year. Because they had problems with their club house. Plus I fly their money race and I've never seen anybody in their club or any other club here on Long Island use that clock. We use the M-1 and the Atis Top but I've never seen that clock used here.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I was at my first meeting today and they said they use the benzing .but thanks for looking out for me


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The M-1 and the Atis Top are both Benzing. And they are the only 2 Benzing Clocks I've ever seen used here on the Island. Idk if the Express is compatible with the club units and even if they are Idk if the ppl in the club know how to use that clock since nobody has them here.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

ok did not know that.i will call and ask.to bad I already bid on it.they told me I would be able to get a automatic or manual clock a long as it was a benzing thanks again


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The M-1 and the Atis Top are both Benzing. And they are the only 2 Benzing Clocks I've ever seen used here on the Island. Idk if the Express is compatible with the club units and even if they are Idk if the ppl in the club know how to use that clock since nobody has them here.


The Express G2 is compatible with all Benzing club systems.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wingsonfire said:


> The Express G2 is compatible with all Benzing club systems.


Thats good to know but even though they are compatible with the club unit it still doesn't mean they the club will let you use them. Like I said he should check and make sure if they allow you to use that clock because nobody around here uses that clock and he's going to be flying in a club that I'm familiar with since like I said they used my clubhouse last year to ship about 5 races and I never seen anybody with that clock.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Thats good to know but even though they are compatible with the club unit it still doesn't mean they the club will let you use them. Like I said he should check and make sure if they allow you to use that clock because nobody around here uses that clock and he's going to be flying in a club that I'm familiar with since like I said they used my clubhouse last year to ship about 5 races and I never seen anybody with that clock.


LOL  Back to my beer drinking!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

g-pigeon said:


> ok did not know that.i will call and ask.to bad I already bid on it.they told me I would be able to get a automatic or manual clock a long as it was a benzing thanks again




a lot of ebay bidders may not know that they can still retract their bid. here's the page:

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow&guest=1


then enter your item number and a reason for canceling.





kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Canceled it I will contact the club to confirm
Thanks


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

if no one has that clock in that club you might need an express club cable $29.65 in Siegel Pigeons.com. Page 39 and maybe a express Badge. $29.95

That clock new is $279.95 , but the antenna pads are $159.95 new, so if its works it is a good deal. Unless that club a some weard rule about the Benzing Express clock ?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

All the members in my club are required to use the Benzing clocks. It can either be the G2, Atis, or M1.


----------

